# agrément



## totor

¿Qué tal amigos en este día del trabajador? ¿Trabajando?

Esta palabreja me tiene un poco preocupado. Ninguna de las acepciones que encuentro en los diccionarios se adapta a lo que parecería indicar:

_…une modalité d'agrément des associations de protection de la nature et de l'environnement…_

Otro ejemplo:

_…la mise en place de formes d'agrément public des associations leur conférant un nouveau statut…_

Lo más parecido que encuentro es *consentimiento* (según el WR y el Larousse), pero me da la sensación de que la verdadera traducción (o por lo menos una de las posibles, en este caso particular) es *aceptación*.

¿Puede ser?


----------



## lpfr

Tienes razón, en este caso es el reconocimiento oficial (probablemente para poder recibir subsidios).


----------



## totor

Genial, lpfr, y gracias; *reconocimiento* me parece correctísimo.

Aquí otro ejemplo donde cuadra perfecto:

_Il conviendrait là d’analyser le décret […] précisant les conditions d’agrément des associations du cadre de vie._


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis à la recherche du terme *exact* en espagnol pour dire *"agrément"* dans le *sens religieux.* Le sens voulu se rapproche plus d'approbation ou d'acceptation que de consentement.

Existe t-il un terme *autre que les trois* que je viens de citer pour traduire "agrément"?

Voilà un exemple:
*Cet homme agit en bien uniquement par recherche de l'agrément de Dieu.
Este hombre actúa bien sólo por búsqueda de...........Dios.*

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## lpfr

Je crois que dans beaucoup de cas la recherche d'un terme qui traduise *exactement* un mot dans un contexte donné, est une recherche vaine. Dans la plupart de cas, la seule chose que l'on peut trouver c'est une frase, et encore!
  Dans ce cas particulier, je crois que l'on peut le traduire par "la aprobación de Dios".


----------



## esseiro

"Cet homme agit en bien uniquement par recherche de l'agrément de Dieu."

Cela pourrait aussi vouloir dire : *"pour plaire à Dieu"

*pour l'autre cas, "agrément" a le sens de : *aval , autorisation d'exercer : *aval se traduit par *"aval"

ça aide??
*


----------



## alumnafrancesa

En fait ce n'est pas le terme de "plaire", agréer c'est plus proche d"accepter" ou d'"approuver" sans être l'équivalent, je me demandais si l'équivalent existait puisque je ne l'ai pas trouvé en cherchant dans les dictionnaires.
Mais s'il n'y a pas d'équivalent alors je me contenterai des sens approchés.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

D'une haute autorité on attend la _venia_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## esseiro

Hola alumna francesa! 
Si agréer te paraît n'avoir qu'un sens , agrément en a deux, dont celui de plaisir
- consentement
-qualité de ce qui fait plaisir


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Je n'ai pas dit que "agréer" n'avait qu'un seul sens, car si cela avait été le cas je n'aurai pas précisé le sens voulu qui m'intéressait, il suffit de lire le TLF pour s'en rendre compte. Je voulais juste dire que les autres sens étaient exclus pour moi par rapport à ce que je recherchais.

Est-ce qu'il existe *un verbe* qui dérive du substantif "_*venia*_"?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## amateur65

*venia**.*

 (Del lat. _venĭa_).



* 2.     * f. Licencia o permiso pedido para ejecutar algo.






c'est une autorisation ou une permission


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Pensez-vous que ce terme " venia" convient pour ma phrase:

Cet homme agit en bien uniquement par recherche de l'agrément de Dieu."


----------



## amateur65

Usaría: 
Este hombre únicamente actuaba buscando  el agrado de Dios,  o bien, el beneplácito de Dios


----------



## Paquita

Si tu veux un verbe, "satisfacer" pourrait convenir. ou le substantif "satisfacción"

Selon les définitions il contient les idées suivantes :

-Pagar una deuda por completo 
-Cumplir alguien o algo ciertas condiciones o exigencias:
-Complacer,producir gusto o ilusión

devoir + plaisir donc approbation
....

complacer conviendrait aussi, si tu veux accentuer l'idée de "faire plaisir" et atténuer celle d'obligation...


----------



## Tina.Irun

Me habéis recordado algún sermón en la Iglesia en el que se insiste en que debemos:

- complacer a Dios (como indica Paquit&)
- agradar a Dios (...Fuiste planeado para agradar a Dios...).


----------



## Petit Robert

Hola,

A pesar de todo lo comentado, creo que preferiría las palabras *agregar, agregado* _*(da)*_ 
Porque el sentido de la frase es *unir a.* Porque el sentido implícito es que si se decide de unir una cosa a la otra es que se acepta dicha cosa.  

_Une modalité d'__agrément__ des associations de protection de la nature et de l'environnement…_
_
…*Una modalidad que facilite agregar a las asociaciones de protección del medio ambiente.... *_
Otro ejemplo:

_La mise en place de formes d'__agrément__ public des associations leur conférant un nouveau statut…_

_..._*el diseño de la formas públicas por las que se puede agregar asociaciones otorgándoles un nuevo estatuto... *

¿Cómo lo veis?  
Cordialmente,
Petit Robert


----------



## Gévy

Hola Petit Robert:

Agrément no tiene relación con agregar (por mucho que se parezcan "físicamente" las palabras) ni con unir. 

Agrément : autorización, reconocimiento oficial, aprobación...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Petit Robert

Aquí algunas definiciones: 

WR

*agregar**.*

(Del lat. _aggregāre_).


*1. *tr. Unir o juntar unas personas o cosas a otras. U. t. c. prnl.

*2. *tr. Añadir algo a lo ya dicho o escrito.

*3. *tr. Destinar a alguien a un cuerpo u oficina o asociarlo a otro empleado, pero sin darle plaza efectiva.

*4. *tr. *anexar.*


La définición del diccionario francés Le Petit Robert (1993)...
para *Agrément*

(...) En el derecho por ejemplo significa adhésión efectiva o tácita dada por una tercera entidad o persona: par exemple:
_Sous louer un apartement avec *l'agrément* du propriétaire (...) _

_*Agréer* en el mismo diccionario: en Derecho: *admettre (quelqu'un)* en donnant son agrément. _

Y *admettre quelqu'un* es unir ese *quelqu'un *a algo existente de la que puede hacer parte. 

Bueno, ¿cómo lo veis?
Buenas noches,
Petit Robert


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Me pregunto, *AF*, si alabanza no iría bien en tu frase:

*Este hombre solo hace el bien para obtener la alabanza de Dios.*


----------



## Domtom

_Este hombre obra el bien (movido) sólo por la (mayor) gloria de Dios._ (1)

Nota: No me gusta ese "recherche" o "búsqueda", no deja de ser contradictorio obrar por Dios y buscar algo, por más piadoso que sea esto que se busca (la salvación por ejemplo). ¡Espíritu mushotoku!

(1) En Google efectivamente se ven ejemplos con "sólo para gloria de Dios", entrocomillado.


----------



## Gévy

A ver, Petit Robert, pues no lo veo, simplemente. 

L'agrément du propriétaire: el visto bueno, el beneplácito, la aceptación. Nada que ver pues con agregar, ni con unir. 

Agréer (der): admettre quelqu'un en donnant son agrément.

Admettre quelqu'un aquí, es autorizarle a participar en algo. No es más que admitir en español. Pero en la definición, como ves lo que es importante es la precisión:  "en donnant son agrément". 

Agregar no corresponde, no es más que añadir. Y añadir, no es agréer.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Gracias por sus respuestas.

En el diccionario *"gloria"* se traduce por *"paradis"* es un poco la oracion equivalente que utiliza un espanol para decir *"par recherche de l'agrément de Dieu"?,* en mi texto eso significa que este hombre busca por sus actos las recompensas de Dios en este mundo para que le servan en el mundo de mas alla; obra en este mundo para obtener el paraiso.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

alumnafrancesa said:


> Gracias por sus respuestas.
> 
> En el diccionario *"gloria"* se traduce por *"paradis"* es un poco la oracion equivalente que utiliza un espanol para decir *"par recherche de l'agrément de Dieu"?,* en mi texto eso significa que este hombre busca por sus actos las recompensas de Dios en este mundo para que le servan en el mundo de mas alla; obra en este mundo para obtener el paraiso.




Este hombre va buscando el *reconocimiento *divino que, a lo mejor, para él es la gloria, pero esta palabra no refleja el sentido del texto original. Propuse *alabanza *porque cuando alguien te reconoce una virtud, te alaba por ello. En este texto, para mí, *alabanza *queda como más místico.


----------



## Domtom

alumnafrancesa said:


> Cet homme agit en bien uniquement par recherche de l'agrément de Dieu.
> Este hombre actúa bien sólo por búsqueda de...........Dios.


 
Para mí, con "uniquement" se quiere resaltar que el hombre no busca provecho alguno para sí al hacer el bien, cosa que me parece muy lógico al relacionarse con Dios, pues de lo contrario estaríamos en la magia (= creer que haciendo determinadas cosas obtendremos algo), no en la mística ("no me mueve, Señor, para quererte el Cielo prometido ni el infierno temido...", san Juan de la Cruz); además, creo que "recherche" puede traducirse aquí por "movido". Si alguien se siente movido hacia algo, se pone en camino hacia ello.

Luego mi propuesta sigue siendo:

_Este hombre obra el bien movido sólo por la (mayor) gloria de Dios._

Lo cual no significa que quiera obtener la gloria, o sea, el Cielo, sino que se limita a hacer la voluntad de Dios.
-


----------

